# anchoring on the Ohio River



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Getting ready to make first river trip. Should I use chain attached to my anchor or is it ill-advised?


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

I don't use a chain and neither does anyone I fish with on the river. I would say no.


----------



## metalman (Apr 15, 2004)

If you fish other rivers and your anchor works OK then leave it as it is. There isn't a lot of current right now but maybe more depth than you are used to. F.W.I.W. I use 200ft. of anchor rope...W


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a foot of chain on my Richter because the manufacture said that it would help, don't notice anything different with or without a chain but the scope of the line is more important so that when a wave comes along it doesn't lift the boat to dislodge the anchor 3-1 is the normal scope............Doc


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Some anchors perform better with a chain rode- some don't need one. I use a cheapie Chene anchor and it says not to use a chain. Plus, it also works best with a 2:1 scope. If you are using a weight anchor like a Richter or a mushoom style anchor, I doubt the chain will do anything for you. If you are using a fluke style anchor like a Danforth, a chain will absolutely help. Different anchors like different scopes too. The manufacturer should have stated somewhere what they prefer. Simple anchors like mushrooms, river anchors or navy anchors are like cinder blocks- they just use weight to hold you. 

I have seen an anchor and I don't recall the name but it looks like an upside down manta ray- Bruce anchor maybe? That thing would be slick on the river in mud or gravel but it's not 100% retrievable without a second line and that's too much of a hassle as far as I'm concerned. 

UFM82


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I use a Richter with a small piece of chain,seems to work better than without one


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

I use a 25 lb river anchor (no chain) and it holds me well.


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Sounds like I should bring at least 180 ft of easy to handle rope for up to 60 ft depth, my river anchor (the kind that looks like a mushroom anchor but has 3 places notched out), chain probably not necessary... but will keep on board... and doc's bucket anchor to help keep the boat from swaying too much. By the way, thanks, Doc! Your site is great. -Dave


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I am not an expert but those mushroom anchors don't seem to hold very well in current.Good luck


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

The river anchor (not mushroom) holds very well for me in current... Also having doc's bucket off the stern really stablizes the boat and works even in the light current we've had this summer.


----------



## metalman (Apr 15, 2004)

I don't know about the other guys but I would also recommend you have a spare on board. It's not likely that you will snag that river anchor irretrievably but if you do have to pull for a break it's not good to be out on the river without one. J.M.H.O...W


----------

